# New Chickies!



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Blue and White Silkies, Jersey Giants and my fav Frizzles!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya!! New chicks r very cool


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Just acquired some Buckeyes! woopwoop! Now Im done for a while!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Soooooo cool!!! Hope fully getting mine soon!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------

